# Sears 103.23070 lathe question



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2009)

I just bought an old Sears 103.23070 lathe. Trying to figure out how to get the end off the live center to allow screwing on of what I recall as being a faceplate. Took woodshop 45 years ago in H.S. My wife wants to make some wooded bowels. 

The end of the live center is slightly larger than the threaded faceplate, so it won't slip over it. Might someone have book on this?

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2009)

*More information*

I found the parts layout for the model 102.23070 on the Sears website.
Does anyone know how to get the "spur center with point" off the headstock spindle? Am I correct that the faceplate should screw on the headstock spindle? 
Thanks


----------



## Plastyk (Jul 9, 2009)

Is it a morse taper center or does it thread on the spindle?
If it's a MT, use a knock out rod through the headstock. If it's threaded, just unscrew it. Good luck with it.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you Plastyk. 

You were right, I got it right out using a steel rod through the spindle. Maybe you can answer another question. If I want to turn large objects on the left end of the headstock, the faceplate would have to have reverse or left handed threads, correct? 

I've been looking for such an item on the internet with no results. Any ideas?

Many thanks for your help!

Ron


----------



## daxinarian (Sep 8, 2008)

Are there threads on the left end of the head stock? If there are, look to see if they are left or right handed threads. If they are right handed (my money would be on rh threads) then run the motor in reverse to prevent the face plate from unthreading. Alternatively, some face plates have a set screw that would permit turning in either direction.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

And are those "bowels" that your wife wants you to make going to be of the large intestine or the small intestine ?


----------



## Dudley (Jun 21, 2009)

*Bowels*

Was gonna mention that, but thought i'd wait. :laughing:


----------



## cwhit (Jan 5, 2009)

I use and old sears craftsman lathe too. Sears carries face plates and just about anything you would need for your lathe. Most of craftsman lathes are 3/4 inch x 16 thread and you can by adapters for most current chucks if you decide to get a self centering chuck. 

I hope this helps, Clay


----------

